# Mathews Mission bows



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Does anybody have or have shot the Mission bows from Mathews for the money there nice bows? Im thinking about getting one just want some feed back. Thanks


----------



## jetboy12 (Apr 30, 2006)

*My Next Bow...*

A buddy of mine has the X3, its a sweet bow. Light, quiet, fast and cheaper than a Mathews. He's got his cranked to 68lbs and its plenty quick. Once I wear out my old Mathews its the bow I'm buying. Good Luck !


----------



## I'm Bit (Jun 22, 2005)

I recently bought a Mission Menace from Bow Zone for my 9yr old son. Fully rigged it was $330.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

My buddy has one he loves it!!!


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Just bought both my boys missions and they love them.


----------

